# Lewis Suspended



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> NEW YORK, Aug. 6, 2009 – Rashard Lewis of the Orlando Magic has been suspended without pay for ten games for violating the terms of the NBA/NBPA Anti-Drug Program by testing positive for an elevated testosterone level, it was announced today by the NBA. Lewis’ suspension will begin with the first game of the 2009-10 NBA regular season for which he is eligible and physically able to play.
> 
> Rashard Lewis Statement:
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Lewis_Suspended-321190-2348.html


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Do you guys know what specific supplement caused this positive test? Was he taking straight DHEA pills? The supplement industry is so awkward nowadays that you can get a positive test for drinking the wrong kind of Cytosport Muscle Milk for cryin out loud.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah it says he took an over the counter supplement. If it's a legal, over the counter drug I don't see why it should be illegal in the NBA.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I can understand professionals being a bit more restricted regarding their profession. For athletes, it means being extra-alert for anything that could be a performance-enhancer. For attorneys, it means not being able to say a lot of things, or risk ethics violations. The difference between the two is that lawyers are informed about the restrictions, while athletes generally don't know about every supplement that contains a banned ingredient. Perhaps the NBA needs to have someone compile a comprehensive list of available supplements and flag every one that has a questionable ingredient.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

the good side of the story is that finally we'll see a traditional lineup...


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

KAS that's a great idea, because some of the supplements out there have SO many different things in them (I worked at GNC, I know this for a fact) there's a good chance at least one of those ingredients could be on the ban list.


----------

